

Techstars NYC graduates its first 11 startups - bradmccarty
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/04/16/techstars-the-next-great-startup-incubator-unleashes-11-startups-in-nyc/

======
jayzee
_TechStars is harder to get into than Harvard or Yale. Out of 579 applicants
(including 3 food trucks), 11 were chosen._

These meaningless comparisons always get me. What about being the President? 1
out of 2 people who try can become one so those are pretty good odds.

~~~
nostrademons
It's not actually 1 out of 2 for the president - there's the whole primary
process, and before that, there's the ballot signatures process. I'd bet that
each election cycle, _at least_ several dozen, probably several hundred or
thousand, "apply". Most get culled by the need for ballot signatures.

